# PR Fees



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Little confused here... we started filling our application for perminant residency, we we be moving from the Uk, my wife is the main applicant, so thats me, my wife and our 22 month old daughter... whats the fees please.. ?? thanks ..


----------

